# Petroleum jelly or grease inside a bottle



## truedigr (Feb 7, 2016)

I have a blob beer which has some kind of jelly or grease inside. At first I figured it might be old content, but when I tried to clean it out, it was sticky and gooey like molasses. Have any of you ran into this before and what did you use to get it out? RC


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 7, 2016)

I have seen mineral oil turn gummy and yellowish in the bottom of a bottle.  It happens after a few year on a shelf after the bottle has been oiled to mask sick glass.  Any common solvent (other than water) will cut the gunk -- mineral spirits, lighter fluid, etc.


----------



## truedigr (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply and will definitely give it a try. RC


----------



## slickfinish (Feb 16, 2016)

The toughest cleaner for oil related is acetone


----------

